# aus frauenstimme männerstimme machen



## hellraiza000 (18. Mai 2006)

hi leute!

wie im titel beschrieben, möchte ich aus einer frauenstimme eine männerstimme machen.

welche möglichkeiten gibt es da (müssen nicht programmspezifisch sein, aber btw, ich arbeite mit cubase se)?

oder gibts überhaupt möglichkeiten?`

danke im voraus


greetz


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2006)

Nein, nicht möglich. Du müsstest die Stimme erstmal grundsätzlich ne Oktave tiefer
transformieren ( pitchen ), das hört sich schon mal grauslich an, dann - und das ist der
Casus Knaxus - müssen die Vokalformanten komplett verbogen werden.

Es gibt Geräte, wie den TC-Helicon VoiceDoubler, die erstellen bis zu 4 Backgroundstimmen,
aber die klingen auch nur einigermaßen im Hintergrund, als Vorderspur absolut nicht
nutzbar.

Als VST-Effekt existiert zB der Antares AVOX. Gleiche Beschränkung.

mfg chmee


----------



## hellraiza000 (18. Mai 2006)

naja...genauso hab ichs mir gedacht...aber trotzdem danke


----------

